# 74 ventura Rear and front bumper



## 74venturaGTO (7 mo ago)

I am in the market or currently looking for the name of the part that attaches the rear bumper shock absorbers to the bumper. There should be a piece like a bumper filler or bumper bracket for both front and rear. Thank you in advance any help would be awesome


----------



## PontiacJim (Dec 29, 2012)

74venturaGTO said:


> I am in the market or currently looking for the name of the part that attaches the rear bumper shock absorbers to the bumper. There should be a piece like a bumper filler or bumper bracket for both front and rear. Thank you in advance any help would be awesome


Those are the energy absorbing shocks used to meet federal MPH crash impacts.

If I am not mistaken, the bumper will be 2 pieces. You will have an inner steel structure that the outer bumper will bolt to. Might be able to work with any of the "X" body bumpers, Nova, Omega, ******, Ventura. It may only be the outer bumper shell that is different while the inner structure can be used or modified?


----------

